# Such binary disappeares



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

I currently updated to fp5 and flashed tweaked 2.2 over it everything is working smoothly including root but periodically the such binary just disappears any ideas?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry such = Su autocorrect got me and I was too tired to catch it

Update: I have it working again I will report back here in the morning or if it happens again

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

